# Foster Joey Before and After



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

For everyone: This is Joey when I first got him. He was skin and bones weighing in at barely 16 pounds. When he was picked up at the shelter, the rescue coordinator was told he was found in a home where the owner had died about 5 days prior and was locked in a crate but the abuse was ongoing because there was no way he lost that much weight that fast. Here is the thread from when I picked him up. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=67509

And today at 45 pounds. And he almost is a full size golden. I have to say no matter what I do, that is one of the things that I will be most proud off.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Fantastic Job! WooHoo! Yes, You Should Be Proud! What a Lucky Joey Dog!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He looks GREAT!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can absolutely be proud of that one Carol. My gosh what a transformation! When they improve this drastically you just can't contain the joy that fills your heart. 

These are ones that are the reason we rescue and foster. Joey is gorgeous!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Carol!
What a transformation.
Thanks for fostering.
Karen


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Joey you are one lucky dog!!! Carol you are one wonderful person!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You have done amazing things!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

He's beautiful! You did a wonderful job with him.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

You did an amazing job!! The difference is absolutely amazing, wow! Thank goodness Joey found his way to you to help him!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

All I can say is Bless you


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I want to thank you Carol for helping this beautiful boy onto a great life.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Carol, you made a remarkable difference in Joey's life! He looks wonderful and his coat looks amazing! Thanks for all that you do!!

~Jackie


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

You should be very proud Carol. Joey looks great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a transformation-he's become such a beautiful boy. 

Congratulations on such a great job Carol-you should be proud! Joey will always have a special place in your heart, as he will for you. It seems like the toughest cases always do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

You are literally a miracle worker for Joey. It is amazing what love can do!!

Joey is just beautiful!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What an amazing transformation! You did a fantastic job.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

He looks amazing! Now... are you going to keep him? I think he told 'Wilson' that he wanted to stay with you!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

My jaw actually dropped when I saw those pictures! I can't believe how GREAT he looks!! You did a magnificent job with him, Carol! His story was so heartbreaking and now its heartwarming


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a fantastic job, Carol! He looks so good, you did such a great job! I am so glad you feel the pride in your wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

beccacc31 said:


> He looks amazing! Now... are you going to keep him? I think he told 'Wilson' that he wanted to stay with you!


No he was adopted 3 days before Christmas by a wonderful lady. Spoiled rotten and loved so much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is great to hear-he so deserves to be spoiled rotten!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Carol:

I just read your post that Joey was adopted 3 days before Christmas and they love him so much-Joey so deserves that and it's because of you fostering him, that he will have a wonderful life and be an "adored" pet!!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Love those happy endings! He looks great!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Carol we should rename you "THE MIRACLE WORKER"
He doesn't look like the same dog, hence the new name for you!
June


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I remember poor little scared Joey when you got him. He looked so pitiful and clung to you. He knew your were his life raft.

Since I know the second/third pictures are of Joey, I can recognize him, but I sure wouldn't have known he was the same dog.

He looks fantastic and healthy and thank goodness has found a loving home to spoil him.

You worked a miracle for sure.:


----------

